# Getting your parents or grandparents into kayaking



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Ever wish your folks or grandfolks (or anyone else over age 55) could join you on the water. Well, now they can! here's how to get them started:

On Water Educational Courses | CKS PaddleFest 2013


----------

